# Help a UK ME Charity for YPWMEs/YPWCs win money



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

[I don't see why people whereever they are in the world can't vote. Their website is http://www.tymestrust.org/ ](Permission to re-post)From Kathleen McCaul, Chairman of IiME (except square-brackets bits)Hi all,Can I draw your attention to Daily Mail Christmas children's charity giveaway.Please email your nominations to [email protected] [charity AT dmail.entries.co.uk]IiME have nominated The TYMES Trust.BWKathleenFurther details fromhttp://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...in_page_id=1770 [or http://tinyurl.com/2cjxdn ]This Christmas, the Royal Bank of Scotland Group and the Daily Mailhave teamed up to give £1 million to children's charities. And you,the Mail's readers, will decide who gets the money.Simply write in to nominate your favourite children's charity. Thewinner will receive £100,000, and 90 runners-up £10,000 each.For the past seven years, RBS has donated £1 million to the top tencharities its employees support throughout the year, but now - for thesecond time - we want you to tell us who you think are the mostdeserving children's charities across the UK.A total of £1million will be donated to British-registered children'scharities throughout the country.To give your favourite charity a chance to be selected, just send us afew sentences describing why you think it should be awarded the£100,000 cheque.Your entry must be received by the Daily Mail by Thursday, November29, 2007. A total of 91 winners will be picked, and £10,000 will besent to each of the nominated charities.Of the 91 winners selected, a shortlist will be chosen by a team ofjudges that will be featured in the Daily Mail from December 13.Readers will then be able to telephone a vote for the charity thatthey think most deserves the £100,000. Voting will close on Sunday,December 16. The winner will be featured in the newspaper on BoxingDay.-- Support ME awareness - www.investinme.orgRegistered charity number 1114035


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

Just a lil' reminder as the deadline is Thursday.


----------

